

Show HN: The Grid engine, a beautifully designed 2D game engine - andrewmcwatters
http://www.andrewmcwatters.com/grid/

======
dalerus
Site doesn't load in Safari on iPad 1.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
:( We use some pretty edge tech behind the sites for Planimeter projects,
unfortunately none of us have an iPad 1 to test these issues. We'd still be
happy to work on it as soon as we can, though.
[https://github.com/Planimeter/grid/issues](https://github.com/Planimeter/grid/issues)

~~~
dalerus
But why does this site need edge technology? It's a landing page for your game
engine.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
It's code derived from my portfolio site.

